# Controlling two cameras



## TAW (Oct 4, 2014)

I am going to use two cameras to photograph my son's next soccer game. I am using 2 1dx's (mine and I am borrowing a friends) with a 300mm 2.8 II on a monopod and a 70-200 2.8 II with a Black Rapid strap. It feels very awkward trying to take a picture with the 70-200 because I can't figure out how to keep the monopod under control. I was hoping someone would provide some advice / guidance on the best way to switch (and maintain control) of both cameras. 

Have a GREAT day!
tom


----------



## lintoni (Oct 4, 2014)

Swap the monopod for a tripod? Or become an octopus.


----------



## TAW (Oct 4, 2014)

Unfortunately the league won't allow a tripod (or maybe fortunately because it is for the kids safety)... Also no pets so becoming an octopus won't help either...


----------



## Hallvardk (Oct 4, 2014)

It's actually pretty easy. I guess you're using the 300mm as your main lens, so whenever you need to switch, you just spin the 300 around, and lean it towards your shoulder area. If that made any sense ;D


----------



## monkey44 (Oct 4, 2014)

I shoot sports and wildlife with two cameras (70/200 and 100/400) .. both hang on a shoulder strap. Carry one, shooting, switch to other one, hang on shoulder. Fairly simple swap ... practice it.

Not sure why you need a monopod for the 300mm ... I know it's a bit heavy, but if you're shooting sports,you should be SS up pretty fast and wide open, so lens shouldn't shake much -- if that's the problem, I'm guessing.

Seems odd the league won't allow tripod? I've been shooting high school, college, and kids sports for years. Never had a league say 'no tripod' -- although I don't use one much, but others do ... a bit strange. Does it give a solid reason, or does it 'just guess' a tripod is 'dangerous'.


----------



## gilespj (Oct 4, 2014)

I shoot with two camera one on a mono pod. When shooting with the camera not on the mono pod, I rotate the camera on the mono pod 180 so it is facing backwards and slip it on my shoulder. This works when kneeling or standing, and if you have to move them all you have to do is use an arm to stop the camera slipping forward off your shoulder.

It takes a bit of getting use to but worth spending the time getting use to it as it is quick and safe. Its the way most of the sport shooter I know shoot like this.


----------



## TAW (Oct 4, 2014)

I said the league does not allow tripods - that was not completely accurate. Some referees allow them, some don't. They are disorganized enough it is not worth trying to get them on the same page so I just work with it...

With that, I tried spinning around the monopod and it worked much better. I also put both cameras on my Black Rapid Double and again, very workable. I never considered putting that big of lens on the strap but it seems to work great. 

I am going to try each way for 1/2 the game and see what feels better.

Thanks everyone for sharing!
tom


----------



## Hallvardk (Oct 4, 2014)

TAW said:


> I said the league does not allow tripods - that was not completely accurate. Some referees allow them, some don't. They are disorganized enough it is not worth trying to get them on the same page so I just work with it...
> 
> With that, I tried spinning around the monopod and it worked much better. I also put both cameras on my Black Rapid Double and again, very workable. I never considered putting that big of lens on the strap but it seems to work great.
> 
> ...




I'm glad it helped. I've been shooting with that setup and technique for quite a while now, and it works perfectly every time. It's actually also possible to easily pick up the 300mm if the action comes to close. Just use your left arm as a hook, and pick it up with your upper part of the arm lifting by the lens hood, and the lower part of the arm lifting by the camera connection point.


----------



## TexPhoto (Oct 4, 2014)

I alternate between 2 cameras, one with a 400mm f2.8, one with a 70-200. 400 on monopod, 70-200 bare (no strap either) What I do is lay the camera I'm not using on top of my camera bag. Standing, I can swap them in a couple of seconds. On knees or butt, even faster. This also keeps it out of the rain, dirt, grass, bugs... and gets it 12 inches higher when I scoop it up.

But here's the thing, commit to the camera in hand. You can't catch every photo there is to shoot in a game. When the game play is in that zone where either lens is good but not perfect, stick with the one in hand and shoot.


----------



## dgatwood (Oct 4, 2014)

Assuming the field has a metal fence, you could try a clamp mount. I know that might put you a few feet further from the action, but it might be worth it to not have to deal with multiple monopods.


----------



## TAW (Oct 10, 2014)

Results: I began by using the 300mm on the monopod and the 70-200 on the Black Rapid. With this setup, I had a terrible time trying to balance the 300mm on the monopod while using the zoom on the 70-200 (two hands). After about 20 minutes, I put the 70-200 on the monopod and the 300mm on the Black Rapid - this worked much better but I still occasionally bumped the cameras and it still felt very clumsy.

For the second half of the soccer game, I put both cameras on the Black Rapid Double and ditched the monopod. This by far felt the most comfortable and was easily the fastest setup for me to switch cameras. No question with these two lenses, this is the setup for me.

Thanks again for all the suggestions and advice!

Have a GREAT week!

tom


----------

